# Automate your downloads



## morpheusv6 (Mar 5, 2007)

[Thanks to shailesh and google]

I have found out a way to truely automate downloads (especially for those like me who are user of the BSNL Home 500 plan and need to get the most out of the night unlimited connectivity without exceeding the limit).

1. Download a scheduling software like Autopower on and shutdown   
   (*www.lifsoft.com/ free trial).
2. Install the software.
3. Download the following software.
    *channel9.msdn.com/Photos/ZippedFiles/158556_ToggleNic.zip
4. Unzip the files to a folder c:\Connection Manager\.
5. Open notepad.
6. type in:
    START ToggleNic "Local Area Connection"
7. Click Save as. And save the file as test.bat under all files.
8. Enable Hibernation.
9. Open Auto Power on and shutdown program.
Add new tasks:
Power on - Everyday - 2.06.40 am
Open File - Everyday - 2.07.00 am browse to the path of test.bat and select it.
Run Program - Everyday - 2.07.10 am (this is your download program like 
                    Azureus)
Close Program
__________
Sorry for the imcoplete post. Power Failure. Had to shutdown.

Well here's the complete post.

 [Thanks to Shaliesh and google]

  I have discovered a way to fully automate your downloads (this is especially for the users of BSNL’s Home 500 plan which has a free 2 am to 8 am slot).

  [For Windows XP and 2000 users.]

  1.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Download a scheduling program like Auto Power on & Shut Down (Free Trial version available at -> *www.lifsoft.com/).


  2.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Download the file - *channel9.msdn.com/Photos/ZippedFiles/158556_ToggleNic.zip. And extract the contents to a folder C:\Connection Manger


  3.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Open notepad and type the following contents:

  START ToggleNic "Local Area Connection"

  Save the file as test.bat, and select all files option, in the same folder C:\Connection Manager. For more help read the ‘Read me’ file. Local Area connection is the name of the connection.


  4.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Install the Auto Power on program.


  5.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Install a good firewall like Zone Alarm Free.


  6.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Enable Hibernation.


  7.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Add new scheduled tasks:
  a.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Power on – Everyday – 2.07.00 am
  b.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]Open file (Browse to the file test.bat) – Everyday – 2.07.15 am
  c.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Run program (your download program like Azureus) – Everyday – 2.07.30 am
  d.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]Close Program (your download program like Azureus) – Everyday – 8.02.30 am
  e.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]Open file (Browse to the file test.bat) – Everyday – 8.03.00 am
  f.[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT]Hibernate – Everyday – 8.03.30 am


  8.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]Switch on the system before going to bed and hibernate.

  You are done!


  Now the computer will wake itself up at the selected time, enable the network connections and start the download program. Download till 8 am, disable the network connection and hibernate.

  I am using enable/disable network connections to prevent any unauthorized and wasteful use of the net when the system is hibernating.

  Also I recommend Dataone Usage Finder to find out the usage of your BSNL connection.
  You can also add the task manager (c:\windows\system32\tasmanager.exe) to the run program tab to know exactly how much you have downloaded (Just remember to set it in the Networking Tab before putting the system into hibernation).


----------



## ismart (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for info...


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 5, 2007)

Rather than this, if you do not wish to mess with all these batch files and all,if you do not mind keeping you computer on through the night, you can easily use the scheduling functionality of Flashget to download only during the Free Downloading time period.

In flashget, go to Options, in the Schedule tab, select the days you want the schedule download to take place, select the start and stop downloading time.

In the Dial Up Networking tab, select the Dial Up connection you would like to Dial, enter the username and password. Also select hang up when done option.

When adding downloads, assign it to Schedule.

Simply keep your computer on before going to sleep. Flashget will automatically dial up, start downloading, hang up if downloading finish. or if downloads do not finish within the time frame, having the stop downloading in schedule will make sure it does not download after that time.

Also, in the tools menu, select shutdown when done. So, when you download is finished, the computer will be shut down.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Mar 7, 2007)

to alsiladka:

My method involves NOT keeping the computer on whole night. The computer wakes itself up at the set time and hibernates at the set time whether the downloads are completed or not.

This saves power and the method is fully automatic.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2007)

@morpheusv6
what to do when the trial software expires


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 7, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> @morpheusv6
> what to do when the trial software expires



watever be the case...its a nice post nd *morpheusv6 *deservs a rep !


----------



## morpheusv6 (Mar 9, 2007)

You can always use the windows task scheduler. But I am not sure how to power on the computer and shut it down using the Task Scheduler.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

i think IN any Download manager you can set these options... very simply..


----------



## Cyberathlete (Mar 9, 2007)

morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> [Thanks to shailesh and google]
> 
> I have found out a way to truely automate downloads (especially for those like me who are user of the BSNL Home 500 plan and need to get the most out of the night unlimited connectivity without exceeding the limit).
> 
> ...


 

Hey Shailesh & Morpheus Thank you fr the information I Appreciate your good job keep goin n good luck.......,

Naveen..


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 10, 2007)

well here is my tutorial for bsnl specifically : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=339144#post339144


----------



## 24online (Mar 10, 2007)

can I play sound after complete download in firefox....


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 10, 2007)

it can download rapidshare files??


----------



## aj27july (Mar 15, 2007)

ya. thanks.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 22, 2007)

hey frnd...
i purchased that software(autopower on and shutdown)   and they provided me a Key ...
now when i enter that key in the software to register, it says refistration successful and in the next startup,it says plz register...
when i go there to enter the regstration key it says registered....
wat can b the problem??


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> hey frnd...
> i purchased that software(autopower on and shutdown)   and they provided me a Key ...
> now when i enter that key in the software to register, it says refistration successful and in the next startup,it says plz register...
> when i go there to enter the regstration key it says registered....
> wat can b the problem??


Are You sure that u have really purchased the software???
I think you have used a crack, because thing always happens in cracked versions.

if u have really purchased the Soft then try their official support channel.
they will sure provide you the new key


----------



## Josan (Mar 24, 2007)

goood man nice post i realy need such a software to maintain my downloads in the nights ......thanks it realy work for me


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks both you
nice tut


----------

